# My sister Julie and her daughters have taken in a rescue.



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

My sister, Julie in Seattle, emailed me tonight with the below picture. She and her daughters (ages 12 & 13) have taken in a rescue from one of the nations largest puppy mill raids that went down in WA. 371 dogs!!! Their local shelter took 90 of them. Her name is Paige and she had just had a litter and all of the pups have been adopted. She just got fixed and will recover/get socialized with them. It's very slow moving and they haven't even touched her yet because she isn't used to humans. For now they just sit in her space and read. Julie and the girls are considering it their summer project to socialize Paige outside of a cage. This picture is titled "day one":









Link to the article from the Seattle Humane Society
I promise to update with pictures as I get them.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That picture is heartbreaking.  Bless your family for taking her in...she desperately needs someone to love her.

I think you're right, she looks like an American Eskimo.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww adorable pup! 
She looks like a chi/pom mix or an american eskimo with tan ears(never seen that before in the breed, but maybe its pigment like maltese). There are so many Spitz type looking breeds out there in the world. She does look like an eskie in the face.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Poor confused baby! I'm so glad they took her in. It sounds like they have a lot of patience and love to give. This poor little girl is going to need it. I'm so happy that she has a new and wonderful home!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Arrrhhh! I had written out a long post and NOTHING! 

Anyway, my point was that I hope this little one is able to quickly learn what love is--she sure deserves it. A big KUDOS to your sister and her kids!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim, that's wonderful that your sister took her in but that picture breaks my heart. Can you imagine how scared she is after being in that terrible place and not trusting people. I hope she realizes that her life has taken a turn for the better and she starts to trust them. Her eyes look so sad. I can't wait to see her in someone's lap with a smile on her face. 
Please keep us updated and tell your sister she's an angel.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little thing. Here's a link to the AKC info on AE's. She does look like she could be the smaller size AE for sure.
http://www.akc.org/breeds/american_eskimo_dog/


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

It breaks my heart seeing her look so sad, I can't wait to see updates of her and seeing how she progresses. What a great thing for your sister and her children to take her in and give her a chance to know love and be treated like she deserves.
I think it is one of the best projects that they could ever take on and the rewards will be so remembered for years to come for the children, especially knowing they helped in making her life so much better and give the children responsibility while making a new friend.
Would love to see pictures of the children and her as they progress during the next few weeks.
Have they named her?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 18 2009, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793705


> It breaks my heart seeing her look so sad, I can't wait to see updates of her and seeing how she progresses. What a great thing for your sister and her children to take her in and give her a chance to know love and be treated like she deserves.
> I think it is one of the best projects that they could ever take on and the rewards will be so remembered for years to come for the children, especially knowing they helped in making her life so much better and give the children responsibility while making a new friend.
> Would love to see pictures of the children and her as they progress during the next few weeks.
> Have they named her?[/B]



Thank you all, I'll update as I get information. Her name is Paige.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, he is so sweet looking and so fearful of the human touch. It is so sad! It is so sweet of Julie and her daughters to take the time to do this......such a great thing to do!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What a great summer project - they will have quite the story to share when asked in the fall "what did you do this summer"


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim that is such a great project for Julie and the girls. I wonder what Webbie will think of Paige? Paige does look like an AE, my son use to have an AE named, Madison. She was such a sweet little dog.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor little pretty Paige. On top of everything else, the poor girl is probably wondering where her babies are. So great of your sister and nieces, Kim. They sound as lovely as you!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

She does look like a toy or mini eskie. How much does she weigh? We had a rescued mini Eskie who weighed 18 lbs. She did have the biscuit (pale tan) ears and a large biscuit spot on her back. It is acceptable in the breed. Also, early socialization is a very important thing for this breed as they can become overly shy or snappy. 

I really wish your sister well with this sweet sad girl. Our story didn't end well with our eskie because she just became more and more aggressive with anyone outside of her "pack" despite our efforts with obedience training and working with a behaviorist.

Best wishes to your sister and her girls!
Miki


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 20 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794451


> Aww, poor little pretty Paige. On top of everything else, the poor girl is probably wondering where her babies are. So great of your sister and nieces, Kim. They sound as lovely as you!!!
> xoxoxo[/B]



You are so kind Kerry. Thank you. My two sisters and I are all animal lovers that's for sure.


----------

